

Ask HN: Anyone from Xamarin want to comment on the MS Announcements today? - evo_9

Just wondering what Xamarin&#x27;s plans are in light of Microsofts major .Net announcements today.  Anyone from Xamarin care to comment on all this?
======
Stoo
I'm not from Xamarin but their latest blog post sounds positive:
[http://blog.xamarin.com/microsoft-and-xamarin-expand-
global-...](http://blog.xamarin.com/microsoft-and-xamarin-expand-global-
partnership/)

~~~
Stoo
And migueldeicaza commented on another post here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8596226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8596226)

------
sjs382
[http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2014/Nov-12.html](http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2014/Nov-12.html)

